# Drug Screen/test Before or during Emt College course?



## Bpatton (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi everybody. I am on my way to becoming an Emt soon. Being in the medical field has always been my dream job. Although I do have one concern and would like to ask a question. Im sure a lot of people have been in this situation, I have had a problem with smoking weed for the past couple years of my life due to several problems ive gone through, I am no longer using anymore because Becoming a paramedic and pursuing my career is so much more meaningful than a stupid recreational hobby. I have already registered for school,Class starts in 9 days and the last time i smoked is exactly 1 week ago. purchased all my equipment, have had titers done, but have not been notified to take a drug test. In my information packet for my class, says nothing about a drug test. Just background testings, immunizations, etc. Please dont give your opinion on how I dont deserve to be an EMT,etc. I just want to know others personal experiences or if anyone has been in the same situation as me. Thank you all and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2014)

Depends on the school. The ones down here don't perform drug tests, though I know some schools around the country do. If you haven't smoked in a week and you hold to your word about not smoking anymore, then it should be a non-issue.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2014)

Might not have to take a test until you actually get a job. If you're not smoking now and can keep that up, as STX says, most likely a non issue.


----------



## intellectualfish (Jun 1, 2014)

Where I am, you don't have to take a pee test for the actual course. However, our contracts with our clinical locations dictate that we have to take a drug test before entering some of the clinical environments. Just continue to stay away from the weed and you should be fine, regardless.


----------



## rails (Jun 1, 2014)

intellectualfish said:


> Where I am, you don't have to take a pee test for the actual course. However, our contracts with our clinical locations dictate that we have to take a drug test before entering some of the clinical environments. Just continue to stay away from the weed and you should be fine, regardless.



That seems to be the relative norm. The drug tests seem to pertain to clinicals, rather than being an actual school/course requirement.


----------



## Bpatton (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone know whether they tell you to go to an urgent care? Or of they make you submit the drug test unexpectedly on site?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bpatton said:


> Does anyone know whether they tell you to go to an urgent care? Or of they make you submit the drug test unexpectedly on site?



All depends on the program and contracts they have. Should matter one way or another.


----------



## 281mustang (Jun 1, 2014)

I am aware of some programs that do an unexpected urinalysis on the first day but they are rare. With that said, the odds of you testing dirty from a single use circa 2.5 weeks ago are slim to none. Nothing is guaranteed but a positive result that far out would generally only be associated with chronic use.

At this point I think it goes without saying that it would be a wise idea to lay off the ganja.


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 1, 2014)

My school has a required drug test but you do it whenever. If you don't then you don't go on clinicals. If you fail you can retest. When it comes time to get your EMT license just be honest with the state and future employers about your past use and you SHOULD be ok, no guarantees. I've smoked pot before and I got my EMT license with no issue and am now in medic school.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 1, 2014)

Did you really call smoking weed a hobby?


----------



## Bpatton (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, sorry if my grammar was off, some people arent as educated as others. But thanks for your smart comment. The world needs more people like you for sure!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Did you really call smoking weed a hobby?



"Hobby: An activity or interest pursued for pleasure or relaxation and not as a main occupation."

I'd say that fits the definition...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 1, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> "Hobby: An activity or interest pursued for pleasure or relaxation and not as a main occupation."
> 
> I'd say that fits the definition...




Thanks captain obvious. That's far from the point. Derp.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Thanks captain obvious. That's far from the point. Derp.



If you're trying to insinuate something else, then you really need to work on how you word things. Considering your most recent post, it may simply be a maturity issue. The last time I heard "derp" was from an obnoxious teenage girl. Or maybe I just lack enough "swag" to understand your context.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 1, 2014)

And your smart *** remarks are definitely top shelf maturity. You really need to work on your interpersonal skills.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 2, 2014)

I have as much interpersonal skill as I do swag


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> If you're trying to insinuate something else, then you really need to work on how you word things. Considering your most recent post, it may simply be a maturity issue. The last time I heard "derp" was from an obnoxious teenage girl. Or maybe I just lack enough "swag" to understand your context.



You're definitely lacking swag


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha well thank you, Desert.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Haha well thank you, Desert.



Anytime. If you ever need swag lessons just hit me up yo *tips hat* haha


----------



## intellectualfish (Jun 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNUCsUUaevk[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like somebody needs Old Spice Swagger.


----------



## Rudy Smith 123 (Jun 11, 2014)

I had to pass a 10 pannel drug test to get in to emt school. we also did randoms and before clinicals. Weed takes about 3O days to get out. Also , some employers drug test also. If there was an "accident" at a clinical site/employer...those involved would/may be tested.  

I hope you stay clean due to the obvious fact , that the risk far out weighs the benifit of smoking pot or not having a clear, hung over head.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jun 12, 2014)

*est*

I had to drug test for my EMT class prior to clinicals.


----------

